# Viper 160xv won't program



## saturnalp (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is the situation, I received a Viper 160xv from my mother-in-law that was in her malibu. I have a 1990 Jeep Cherokee that had a old avital avistart 3200 car starter in it when I bought the truck last year, but never got the remotes with it. After some tracing of wires I had to modify two of the harnesses to make the system to function in the Jeep. All the safety stops are functioning correctly, I can lock and unlock the doors. 

The problem lies in the remote start. It will crank for only 1.5 secs. It will try this three times . The truck needs to crank longer since it is a old beast. I cannot get the system to relearn the Tach Signal or get in the second menu to increase the crank time. I have tested the AC voltage on the tach wire and it is Ok at 1.6 volts. 

I have also ohm'ed out the valet switch to make sure that is Ok. I cannot get the unit to program for the life of me following the install manual. please provide some tips or tricks. I have also contacted the install facility that installed it in the original car and it is not locked with Bitlocker.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

saturnalp said:


> Here is the situation, I received a Viper 160xv from my mother-in-law that was in her malibu. I have a 1990 Jeep Cherokee that had a old avital avistart 3200 car starter in it when I bought the truck last year, but never got the remotes with it. After some tracing of wires I had to modify two of the harnesses to make the system to function in the Jeep. All the safety stops are functioning correctly, I can lock and unlock the doors.
> 
> The problem lies in the remote start. It will crank for only 1.5 secs. It will try this three times . The truck needs to crank longer since it is a old beast. I cannot get the system to relearn the Tach Signal or get in the second menu to increase the crank time. I have tested the AC voltage on the tach wire and it is Ok at 1.6 volts.
> 
> I have also ohm'ed out the valet switch to make sure that is Ok. I cannot get the unit to program for the life of me following the install manual. please provide some tips or tricks. I have also contacted the install facility that installed it in the original car and it is not locked with Bitlocker.


 How bout the factory kill have you over ridden it? Also how are you trying to learn the tach signal?


----------

